# Lauzon Music Ottawa



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a fantastic morning at Lauzon Music this morning. Went in to try out a pre amp and got a 2 hour tour and all the instruments amps i wanted to play plus met the luthier who does some amazing work. The owner showed me in detail how Taylor guitars are put together, some really nice jazzy chord lessons with no strings attached,no pressure,no charge. WOW !!! I would highly recommend them for anyone who has the cash to spend on a top end instrument to check them out.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, Lauzon is one of the better stores. I've bought all my gear there in recent years. They changed guitar techs recently though. Who is it now?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Its a great shop. Certainly the best in Ottawa, both in terms of the staff/service and the shop itself. Great gear, clean and well laid out and those great iso rooms at the back. They also keep the instruments in excellent playing condition. I've bought 4 guitars there and not one problem so far.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

LydianGuitars said:


> Yeah, Lauzon is one of the better stores. I've bought all my gear there in recent years. They changed guitar techs recently though. Who is it now?


I think his name was Ian Lance or something , cant remember, i was so interrested in what he was saying.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just adding to what already been stated. Lauzon music is one of the top stores in Ottawa. Actually Dave is member here and he shows up here once in a while.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Just adding to what already been stated. Lauzon music is one of the top stores in Ottawa. Actually Dave is member here and he shows up here once in a while.


 Is he the owners son ? I talked to him last year and really a very nice guy and helpfull.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Over the years, I've dealt with Ken Lauzon and then Dave Lauzon. For a while, they had Suzy Vinnick on staff. The ambience there is great and they'll match any price.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, Marc. He pretty much runs the place now as far as I know.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, Lauzon music is an awesome place - I could spend a lifetime worth of cash there - one of the nicest stores in Canada that I've been to.

Too bad they won't give me a discount even though we share a last name


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

the-patient said:


> Yeah, Lauzon music is an awesome place - I could spend a lifetime worth of cash there - one of the nicest stores in Canada that I've been to.


I totally agree!

I always go in and pick up the humble low-sticker guitars and the staff are more than happy to set me up with the $6000 custom shops. Same deal with pedals and amps.

But the whole time I'm there, I feel welcome: I don't feel like they're hyenas circling their prey like some of the other shops around town. If I want to spend 45 minutes messing around with Strymon's latest creation or try out a couple amps, it's no problem! I've definitely bought stuff from them just based on the positive experience -- probably too often..

Love that place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Lauzon's is an awesome store. I started going there in '83 when Ken's brother Brian ran the guitar shop upstairs. 
Dave's a great guy as well as Kenny, Sean, Matt and Ian. Great service and excellent products!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought my first Traynor Custom special back in 69 from Bryan. I really enjoyed my morning and found out a lot about Taylor guitars.


----------

